# New in SA



## Shezy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello All, 

My name is Shezy and I am visiting SA (JHB) on 3rd Nov 2009. I have few friends there in JHB. I am an IT professional working as System Admin and Backup Admin, All i wanted to know is about the jobs in SA. Would I be able to get a job in good IT company? If yes how much salary i should expect? I have 7+ years of IT Exp here in India. Also the work permit process as im coming on a 3 month visit visa. 

Quick reply will be really appreciated and thanks for the help in advance. 

Cheers,
Shezy.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Shezy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Shezy and I am visiting SA (JHB) on 3rd Nov 2009. I have few friends there in JHB. I am an IT professional working as System Admin and Backup Admin, All i wanted to know is about the jobs in SA. Would I be able to get a job in good IT company? If yes how much salary i should expect? I have 7+ years of IT Exp here in India. Also the work permit process as im coming on a 3 month visit visa.
> 
> ...


Hello,
wether you can get a GOOD job in S.A depends on 

1) Is there a WORLD RECESSION right now and has it affected South Africa.
If there is NO world Recession and it has NOT affected S.A then YES, you should be able to get a GOOD job in S.A.

2) Is there a shortage of System Admin and Backup Admin skills in S.A.
If South Africa is a backward country that can't train it's huge number (25% unemployment) of unemployed people to do the mundane task of System Admin and Backup Admin, then YES you should be able to get a GOOD job in S.A.

3) If you are NOT an Affirmative Action candidate, then NO, getting a GOOD job in S.A could be a "challenge". If you ARE an Affirmative Action candidate and you have the Black Economic Empowerment laws on your side, getting a GOOD job in S.A should be a sinch.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Shezy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Shezy and I am visiting SA (JHB) on 3rd Nov 2009. I have few friends there in JHB. I am an IT professional working as System Admin and Backup Admin, All i wanted to know is about the jobs in SA. Would I be able to get a job in good IT company? If yes how much salary i should expect? I have 7+ years of IT Exp here in India. Also the work permit process as im coming on a 3 month visit visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Shezy...

Do you have work permit or visitors visa? As no one will offer job without you holding work permit.

To check out what kind offer you can expect, just check what others with your profile are getting in SA.

Go to some job sites.

No one can tell what you can expect. If you go to company owned by indian. they gonna offer you less as they always try to get benefit out of others situation. 

best of luck for your search, i saw ur reply directed to me in other post. 

Frankly i have been trying hard to come there.

Check out jobs in net, i hope u'll get something good soon 

Best of luck.


----------



## Shezy (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks Anu. Well right now I just have a visitors visa and once I am there in SA, I will apply for the work permit. I have few frnds who will help me do so. So where exactly you from? and you not in SA right now? If you don mind me asking, how much is needed for the Work permit? i mean the cost. cuz my frnds in SA are telling it'll be arrnd 60,000 (Indian). Is that what you have to say?


----------



## Shezy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello Annu,

How are you doin? Remember me? We spoke before regarding a job in SA. I was supposed to come to SA in December bt things did not work out as I planned they would. So I am planning to come to SA next month. I have 3 months visit visa bro and all I wanted to know is job opportunity there... I am a Backup (Storage) Adnin here in India and I got 6 years of exp. Could you please tell me abt the job availability there? I mean getting a job is easy or it pain in the ass? please bro help me with this little info and i'll be very much thankful to u. Hope to cya soon and if possible please give me your SA no i'll call ya. 

thanks bro...


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey... Ya i do remember you!!!

I am currently in India, Working in Gurgaon.... I am here because i was not able to get job there.. It's very difficult to get job out there.. Due to legal issues....

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Shezy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Shezy and I am visiting SA (JHB) on 3rd Nov 2009. I have few friends there in JHB. I am an IT professional working as System Admin and Backup Admin, All i wanted to know is about the jobs in SA. Would I be able to get a job in good IT company? If yes how much salary i should expect? I have 7+ years of IT Exp here in India. Also the work permit process as im coming on a 3 month visit visa.
> 
> ...


Without being rude - I'm curious... What makes Indians choice South Africa over Australia?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Halo said:


> Without being rude - I'm curious... What makes Indians choice South Africa over Australia?


May be Indians get thrashed in OZ.... lol

But i like SA.. just becasue i made so many good friends.. and had good time in SA


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Anu said:


> May be Indians get thrashed in OZ.... lol
> 
> But i like SA.. just becasue i made so many good friends.. and had good time in SA


If you believe that then I have some magic beans to sell you. 

But it still does not answer the question?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Halo said:


> If you believe that then I have some magic beans to sell you.
> 
> But it still does not answer the question?


I think Indians are in Australia too.... It's just in this forum we come across indians who want to move to SA...

i heard few years back that every seventh person in this world is Indian... hell!!! u can find them every where...

The other things is people who dare to come illegally in country, Indians/paki's have better chance to survive in SA then OZ... i guess 

I heard and met few people who came there during cricket world cup and never returned.... Dont know what this soccer world cup gonna do now...:confused2:


----------

